
Farbod: Open-Source Persian/Arabic Font - MHM5000
https://github.com/font-store/font-farbod
======
MHM5000
After a couple of decades, we no longer need Arial or Tahoma fonts for web.
Because we now have Farbod. A font designed by Mohammad Saleh Souzanchi.

